
The ALA 2011 Web Design / Web Worker Survey - iambot
http://www.alistapart.com/articles/the-ala-2011-web-design-survey/
======
iambot
> Just who are these people who make websites? What are their titles? What
> kind of education have they had? What skills do they possess and what skills
> do their employers imagine they possess? How do they stay current? How happy
> are they? How well are they paid? How mobile are they, creatively and
> economically?

I reccomend everyone reading Hacker News that _happens_ to be involved in the
web industry should fill this out, to create a broader picture.

